# Leaking hyydraulic fluid drivers side where arm meets the case



## Skip Oravetz (5 mo ago)

On a 1948 ford 8N tractor My lower left hitch arm ( that connects arm to where attachment hook onto series 1 items ) to case is leaking. I bumped a tree with mower and it popped the shaft out of left side and has leaked all fluid. How do I get the shaft all the way back in to stop the leaking


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Skip, we've been wondering where you went....









My lower left hitch arm ( that connects arm to where...


Hi, I installed a new steering wheel on my tractor. Old one did not come off so I hammered on the shaft to break the rust. From what it sounds like in this thread these power steerings are pretty fragile. Afterward the power steering is not working and feels like it's fighting itself. Did I...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## oldman570 (Nov 20, 2019)

You might have to pull the whole axle shaft and housing inorder to get the pin back in place. The pin should have a lock washer and nut on it inside the axle housing. You might be able to pull the PTO shaft and reach into where the nut should be on the pin , but most peoples arms are to big to get past the gears of the rear end.


----------

